# Secrets of the Super Elements



## Brian G Turner (May 26, 2017)

Just watched this program with the family, and even the kids managed to be entertained by it:
Secrets of the Super Elements

From the program description:


> Forget oil, coal and gas - a new set of materials is shaping our world and they're so bizarre they may as well be alien technology. In the first BBC documentary to be filmed entirely on smartphones, material scientist Prof Mark Miodownik reveals the super elements that underpin our high-tech world. We have become utterly dependent on them, but they are rare and they're already running out. The stuff that makes our smartphones work could be gone in a decade and our ability to feed the world depends mostly on a mineral found in just one country. Mark reveals the magical properties of these extraordinary materials and finds out what we can do to save them.



Personally loved seeing superfluid Helium - I've read about it before, but never actually seen it in action, which was nice. 

Also, the feature on Tungsten Carbide was impressive - and Phosphorous just had everyone laughing.


----------



## crystal haven (May 26, 2017)

Thanks for posting this. We've watched it this evening and found it very interesting.


----------



## Biskit (May 26, 2017)

Damn.  Missed it.


But yay! my PVR remembers program details for stuff that's already gone, so it's set to record next time they repeat.


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 27, 2017)

Biskit said:


> Damn.  Missed it.
> 
> 
> But yay! my PVR remembers program details for stuff that's already gone, so it's set to record next time they repeat.



It's available on BBC iPlayer - just follow the link above and you'll be able to watch it online for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Biskit (May 29, 2017)

BBC iPlayer doesn't work on linux...


----------



## Lumens (May 29, 2017)

Biskit said:


> BBC iPlayer doesn't work on linux...


It should do...? You need to have flash installed though.


----------



## Biskit (May 29, 2017)

Lumens said:


> It should do...? You need to have flash installed though.


OK, I've not tried it recently, but the last time it relied on Adobe Air that isn't supported under linux... but now I go and look, it is and there are now instructions on how to install, so this might be a possible after all.


----------

